

Ask HN: Would you reply to an email inquiry... - somecola

Especially if you are a freelancer or startup mentor?<p>I have approached freelancers, startup community mentors and others who either claim they are for hire or available to “assist” with startup related questions.&#60;p&#62;In each case I send an email or a tweet requesting specific advice but I stress that I do not want to be a pest so they should only reply if they are truly interested or have the time. Like clockwork, I get a response along the lines of “hey, thanks for reaching out, I’d be happy to help…”&#60;p&#62;I reply with thanks and gratitude and proceed to explain my situation. It is precisely after this that the conversation drops dead. No replies or response. Zero. Why does this happen and am I doing something wrong? The reason I reach out to these people is really just so they can point me in the right direction. Is it spammy for me to reach out in this fashion?
I would appreciate your feedback.
======
dirkdeman
I think it has something to do with the question you're posing in your second
email. Are you asking them to commit time or resources without compensation?
What is your question?

~~~
somecola
I am asking for direction on finding a front end developer to add to my team.
I offer equity but cannot offer compensation at this time. Do you think I
should approach this differently and present it as a job opening or contract
to hire type of position? We can pay (not a lot) but we were taking the
approach that we wanted to add a founding member to the team. We just need
someone to build a user interface without bankrupting us. Suggestions on this?
Thanks for reply by the way.

~~~
karterk
Having done quite a bit of freelancing, I can tell you that the offer of
equity is not very enticing. Regardless of how brilliant any idea might sound
on paper, when it comes to execution, start-ups generally take a long long
time before (if at all) that promised equity is realized.

If you are looking to add a founding member in return for equity, you are
better off having that conversation face to face.

------
abbasmehdi
It seems like in your initial email you come across asking them for advice
(flattering), but follow up with request for their contacts? Is that right? If
so, maybe be upfront the first time about what you really need from them. Keep
it short if you can.

~~~
somecola
Good point. My intention is not to solicit their contacts but to have a
dialogue about the best way to secure a developer. I'll take your feedback and
that of other HN'ers and rethink how I am approaching people with my inquiry.
Thanks everyone.

